# CF Drill Maneuver & layout standards



## LilMissChicky (1 Jan 2004)

Hiya all again,
I need help on locating and finding some CF Drill Reference Maneuver Video or pictures including some with rifle drill. Can anyone help me find a link for this? 
I‘m also looking for video or pictures for standards layout and how-to for kit-and-quarters inspections including bed and locker folded/rolled/hung items. 

Thanks


----------



## Gunner (1 Jan 2004)

In the 80s there was a video that made the rounds that depicted ceremonial drill using 2 Bn Van Doo at the Citadel.  Anyone recall it?  Anyone have a copy?

Cheers,


----------



## Pikache (1 Jan 2004)

Wrong forum

Off to Canadian Army forum.

As for kit layout, as far as I know, the course warrant has his own particular standards... In all courses I‘ve been on, no two course standards were the same.

Of course, I was living in mods... Regs may be same standards all around.


----------



## LilMissChicky (1 Jan 2004)

Anyone in here who has a pic or two of basic while other platoon were doing drill?
And same request for new recruits who have some layout pics as well?
Anyone?


----------



## combat_medic (1 Jan 2004)

Each base, course, area, and unit will have it‘s own individual standards when it comes to kit and quarters layout. Having done several courses in Wainwright, I can say even that standards change from one year to the next. Even if you managed to find the pictures you‘re looking for, they would do you no good.

Also, be very wary about getting videos of drill as you will likely be picking up other people‘s bad habits. Unless you‘re actually on a parade square being taught by a qualified instructor, you‘ll only be picking up bad habits.

If you want this material in an attempt to do better on a military course, you won‘t need it. Drill/kit & quarters are taught, demonstrated and explained so many times that you couldn‘t possibly not know it. 

If you want this material because you‘re doing some kind of demonstration, movie or presentation about the military, then you would be far better off going to a local military unit and have them teach you.


----------



## LilMissChicky (1 Jan 2004)

I think you guys misunderstood why I‘m looking for these pics and video.
No I‘m not about to practice it on my own!   :blotto:   I just want to see what is the difference between a simple drill move from another. And how tricky really a salute with a rifle in your hands is.
As for layout, I hear about it but can‘t picture it in my mind as to what you guys are talking about... It‘s a matter of being curious I guess.


----------



## Enzo (1 Jan 2004)

Drill??? Why punish yourself unneccessarily?    Like your enthusiasm.


----------



## Bert (1 Jan 2004)

LilMissChicky, check out this link.

 http://salh.jfahy.net/QL2/drill.htm 

After reading the information, I have nightmares about the possibilites and permutations of screwing this up in BMQ.  Hehe.


----------



## LilMissChicky (2 Jan 2004)

Bert,
Thanks a bunch for the link... did you check the demonstration? ehehehe... can‘t wait to get going!


----------



## Bert (2 Jan 2004)

Yeah, I admire your enthusiasm but I have nightmares.  Back in reality, I went to DNDHQ in Ottawa to do my fitness test.  For those who don‘t know, the building has revolving doors at the front.  As I was leaving the building to go through the revolving doors, a Major came beside me.  He waved me through and I waved him through and this seemed to go on for 20 seconds.  Well, it turned out we would move and go through at the same time.  In that little revolving box, theres room for one.  As we collided through together, I stepped on his nice brightly polished boots.  I saw him cringe and I thought to myself," Oh Lord, what have I done??".  I apologised, and he grunted a "no problem" but I could see a smear my shoe left on his shoe.  I AM SO DEAD IN DRILL.  I‘M GONNA DIE!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (2 Jan 2004)

I wouldn‘t worry about drill.  It‘s fieldcraft that will keep you alive.  If you suck at that you shouldn‘t be in the army.  Any sap can swing their arms and keep in step.  Except Cadets.  You say you are in Ottawa eh?  Well I hope that if you are this terrified of drill you aren‘t joing the Foot Guards....because that is all they do.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by LilMissChicky:
> [qb]another. And how tricky really a salute with a rifle in your hands is.
> [/qb]


Note: Saluting with a rifle in your hands is about the easiest drill movement you will ever execute. You basically just slap the rifle.


----------



## LilMissChicky (3 Jan 2004)

Is it not a salute bringing your hand to brow with rifle in the other hand sort of thing? See I told you guys I don‘t know what‘s the difference between moves   
I‘m gonna be in so much doodoo when I hit basic. Like Bert said... I AM SO DEAD IN DRILL. Looking forward to it though


----------



## Redeye (3 Jan 2004)

No, it is not.  You‘re trying to put a rifle into the conventional salute.  When you are carrying a rifle, you salute by bringing the rifle perpendicular to the ground and bringing the left hand, at the same time, across the chest so as to slap the handguard open handed and hold it.  You then cut the left hand back to your side, return the rifle to its normal position, and carry on.

You will have plenty of instruction in drill at basic which will make sure that you know all of the movements.  Don‘t worry about it, drill is really, really not that hard at all.


----------



## LilMissChicky (3 Jan 2004)

Redeye,
Heard it‘s the funniest and the most enjoyable part of basic... Read alot of the guys liking this part of training... What‘s your view on it?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Bert:
> [qb]  As we collided through together, I stepped on his nice brightly polished boots.  I saw him cringe and I thought to myself," Oh Lord, what have I done??".  I apologised, and he grunted a "no problem" but I could see a smear my shoe left on his shoe.   [/qb]


lmao! that‘s like the worst thing to do to someone. I hate it when i‘m riding the subway down to my unit during rush hour and people just (inadvertantly) stomp all over the boots. The trick is to polish them  _after_ you get there.


----------



## Redeye (3 Jan 2004)

Personally, as I‘m a Reserve officer, I didn‘t get nearly as much formal instruction as one gets in basic, though on courses I‘ve done my share of remedial drill classes - square bashing to sort out some poor work, etc.

A good drill instructor will instill a tremendous sense of pride in you, which is part of the point of drill, aside from its practicality for moving people around and so on.  You will learn to be precise and to look really sharp in preparation for grad parade.

While you‘re doing it, though, it‘s not always fun.  I was taught drill by a GGFG C/Sgt who had a tremendous sense of humour and who blasted our movements in a variety of ways which made it difficult not to laugh.  It made up for it being ridiculously hot on the very black parade square at Connaught Ranges.

Once you get the hang of drill and really realize that you can do it well, you‘ll find it alright.


----------



## JSA (3 Jan 2004)

Drill instills comradeship and teamwork (without which all your feildcraft will only make you an ‘army of one‘ to have your butt kicked by the other guy who works as a team member), anyone who has been a taught or been taught will tell you.  The more experienced you are the more ‘fun‘ you can have.  Fun is in the mind of the beholder but I believe many more laughs have been had on the trooping square looking at the stands than in just about any other area of an infantrymans life.  It can be very exhausting, but a good instructor or later, a good RSM can make it feel like you‘ve just won the 6 million jackpot (or whatever your wish is) when you march off past the old guard after several weeks of work.  js


----------



## LilMissChicky (3 Jan 2004)

Oh I‘m so much looking forward it, this and the new way of life, the weapon handling, the topography, the gas hut, field ex and so much more... I know it‘ll be hard but it‘ll also be the best time of my life. The day I‘ll graduate will be the day this chicky will be really proud of herself!
Now if only I‘d get that call eh


----------



## Meridian (3 Jan 2004)

CFLRS has its own layout standards that ARE standardized at the school. Obviously this may not apply everywhere, as the photos/layouts the instructors use are built/made specifically for the environments at the Mega and in Farnham.

The Recruit school has its own layouts based on the fact that personal space is MUCH MUCH MUCH more restricted for recruits vs. OCdts.

The Leadership school has its own as well.

When i was there, the Warrants were all required to match their layouts to the standard, however they (and their sgts) retained the right to pick up on specifics more than others.


As for Drill: As a recruit, you‘ll spend an inordinate amount of time doing this, with a MCpl on your *** the minute you make a mistake. That said, it really is easy, and the biggest part is getting over the fact that you are scared of it, and just plain old thinking and listening to the commands. Once you get the pacing thign down, its all downhill, really. 

For OCdts, after week 4, generally you are marched around by your CPC (Candidate Platoon Commander) as he/she is being graded on their drill commands throughout the day as well as part of the course. Before that, you are generally marched by the "marching NCO" for the day, but they gradually have the CPC/2ic do this for experience...


----------



## Enzo (3 Jan 2004)

With respect to everyone above. I understand and agree with the ideals behind drill & building teamwork and I understand that many people enjoy it. And chicky, I honestly am not trying to discourage you in any way, so this is only my opinion. I thought I‘d balance this out a bit. For me (and this is just how I feel) drill is akin to punishment. I‘d rather spend the day at the range. Just my preference,  cheers.


----------



## Pikache (3 Jan 2004)

Personally I think drill is integral part of being a soldier. Teaches discipline. 

Remember, although our drills are modified version, but for brits of older days, this was the way they fought.

Taking pride in your drill is taking pride in yourself.


----------

